
The Fraud and the Four-Hour Workweek - awiesenhofer
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/03/four-hour-workweek-tim-ferriss-work
======
beaconstudios
this article is a thin veneer of (fully justified) criticism of the get-rich-
quick economy over tired old communist rhetoric. Please pick one or the other
in future. I'd welcome more articles attacking this particular type of
industry, but it's a big leap from "exploitation is bad" to "seize the means
of production".

------
craig_peacock
At best this article smacks of resentment and envy at worst this article cites
no facts or reputable opinion pieces and seems wishy-washy in making its
point.

~~~
TaylorGood
Agreed. The “point” i.e. last paragraph was less than climactic.

